

Show HN: My weekend project, Hacker's Coffee - SiliconAlley

Primary link: http://hackerscoffee.org<p>I thought Coder’s Coffee (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4010355) was a great idea but disagreed with a few aspects of its execution (registration solely via linkedin, iOS app only, manual approval process, brittle: crashed every time I used it on my phone).  I noticed the app had stopped working entirely last week, and went to the site (http://www.coderscoffee.com) to discover that the project seems to be no more.<p>I re-implemented the concept, minus my grievances, in about 20 free hours I had last week (and also took the opportunity to make a time-lapse video of the development process, something I’d been wanting to do for a long time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlll6SN-Ybk).<p>This is very minimal and rough around the edges design-wise, but it has the critical features I’d been after. Just the features I wanted to make it capable of solving the problem of introducing me to other like-minded developers.  I welcome observations/suggestions/improvements.<p>At the very least, you can grab a coffee with me if you’re in New York:<p>http://hackerscoffee.org/users/98722/pub
======
tsm
Looks pretty nice! You have a classic chicken and egg problem...nobody will be
active on it until other people are active on it. But with you in NY, me in
Chicago, and presumably many HNers in SF it shouldn't be too hard to get a few
first meetings going.

(And if anyone wants to talk to a young, ignorant hacker who just inherited a
startup and works for a second...hit me up!
<http://hackerscoffee.org/users/98727/pub>)

~~~
SiliconAlley
Thanks! I thought about astroturfing my area with accounts just to make it not
look like a ghost town, but felt it was against the spirit. I felt the best
thing that I could do in this respect would be to make sign-up as frictionless
and semi-anonymous as I could (plus let people toggle on and off account
visibility) because I and most other tech folk I know are hyper-protective of
their identity online. One of the huge turn-offs of Coder's Coffee for me was
mandatory sign-up-via-linkedin. My modest goal for the end of the week is to
make one local appointment for myself.

------
ceeK
Impressive. Hopefully one day I'll be able to whack out a weekend project like
this.

Thanks for the time-lapse video, was very interesting to see someone else's
working perspective especially.

------
akivabamberger
Nice! Was hoping for a more realistic profile for Jesse P :D

------
larrydavid
Nice work, the timelapse video is great as well.

